# Local 98 and 210 positions?



## JeremyS (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey locals, if you don't mind me asking, what might be the likely hood of getting in this year if you are from Philadelphia, and maybe even if some South Jersey guys know about 210.

I was thinking about applying, but $40 is steep right now due to the little funds I have in the bank, and my car was just turned down for inspection, so I need to get that repaired.

Let me know if ya'll don't mind. If you do, just don't respond and let this fall to the bottom. I know you probably get a lot of these, so I don't and won't mind. Thanks!

-Jeremy


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm in 98. There taking only a limited number of apprentices this year. I can't give you a number but I know it's less then usual.


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

I applied at 98 yesterday. They told us during the information session that there were 350 guys who had interviews last year and they took 0 apprentices. So all those guys that applied last year keep their ranking on the list and will be merged with the guys who apply this year. Even if you're still interested, tomorrow is the last day to apply.


----------

